# Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?



## wick3d1980 (11. Juli 2015)

*Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Hi!

Ich plane, meinen "alten" HTPC (i3 4330, 8 GB Ram, 240 GB msata SSD, Mini-ITX Biostar Hi-Fi 3D) im Herbst zum günstigen aber dennoch  kompakten Gaming-Rechner umzubauen. Mein Plan ist es, lediglich eine GraKa (wohl R9 290-Klasse), neues NT, nen größeren CPU-Lüfter und ein passendes Case zu verbauen.

Das Case würde ich jetzt schon gerne kaufen - ich finde das Sharkoon QB One sehr interessant! Preis passt, GraKa-Länge ist ausreichend, CPU-Lüfter-Höhe von 150mm sollte ebenfalls langen.

Meine Frage: Weiß jemand, wie es mit den anderen Maßen des CPU-Kühlers aussieht (Breite/Tiefe)??? Der Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev. 2 oder der Macho 120 Rev. A würden z.B. von der Höhe her passen, allerdings sind beide ansonsten sehr ausladend, so dass ich vermute, dass man in so einem kleinen Case schnell Probleme in die anderen Richtungen bekommen kann...

Kennt jemand das QB One oder das Sharko Zone C10 und kann etwas dazu sagen???


----------



## Deeron (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Ich habe in dem Gehäuse einen Skythe Big Shuriken verbsut gehabt, welcher ein klein wenig über das Mainboard über steht. Es kommt also auch ein bisschen auf die position des Sockels auf dem Mainboard an, was du verbauen kannst.


----------



## xHaru (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

An sich sollte da so ca. alles passen, ich würd dir dafür aber eher zum Top-Blower raten, da du in dem Case vielleicht einen eher bescheideneren Airflow hinbekommen kannst


Eventuell wär das Fractal Node 804 auch noch was für dich. 

Für solch kleinere Builds würd ich ehrlich gesagt eher ne Karte mit geringerer Leistungsaufnahme nehmen, ne GTX 970 wär da eigentlich besser.


----------



## wick3d1980 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Danke für Eure Infos! 

Habe vorhin noch ein paar Tests gelesen und ehrlich: Die CPU hat eine TDP von 54 Watt; OC is eh kein Thema... Ich glaube, da brauche ich so einen fetten Lüfter gar nicht. IMO sollte zB der Ben Nevis vollkommen ausreichend kühlen. Er wäre leise genut und ein wenig kompakter.

Bzgl. der GraKa habe ich auch schon an eine GTX 970 als Alternative gedacht. Ich meine, die sind ja häufig auch etwas kürzer. Nur, weil 315mm GraKas reinpassen muss man ja nicht zwingend so ein Riesen-Teil verbauen.

Das Node 804 kenne ich! Gefällt mir auch, ist aber zu groß. Der Rechner soll stehen im Fach von "LACK Beistelltisch mit Rollen" (IKEA). Da wäre die max. Höhe ca. 25cm damit oben noch etwas Luft raus kann...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Zwischen den beiden würde ich mich eher fürs Sharkoon entscheiden, da es vorne Mesh hat.
Gerade bei ITX muss man sich sehr gut überlegen, wie viel Leistung man unterbringen möchte.
Für die CPU würde ich auch einen Top-Blower vorschlagen, damit auch das Mainboard etwas gekühlt wird. Habe zum Beispiel sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland machen können.  Bei der GPU wäre Maxwell äußerst sinnvoll, besonders wenn das Gehäuse nicht frei im Raum platziert wird.


----------



## Deeron (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Ich gebe dir im Vorhinein einen Tipp: Lange Grafikkarten müssen noch VOR Mainboard und Kühler in das Gehäuse verfrachtet werden. Ich habe eine Asus R9 280 da rein gebaut und es war eine echte fummelei. 
Weiterhin kann der vordere Küfter an der Oberseite nicht Montiert werden, wenn eine 3,5" HDD sich an dem Laufwerksplatz befindet.

Das System was ich da rein bekommen habe war:
Asrock H97M- ITX a/c
I5-4690k
Asus R9 280 DCII
Sharkoon Silentstorm Bronze
2x 3,5" HDD
1x SSD
Enermax Liqtech 120X / Skythe Big Shuriken


----------



## xHaru (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*



wick3d1980 schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Infos!
> 
> Habe vorhin noch ein paar Tests gelesen und ehrlich: Die CPU hat eine TDP von 54 Watt; OC is eh kein Thema... Ich glaube, da brauche ich so einen fetten Lüfter gar nicht. IMO sollte zB der Ben Nevis vollkommen ausreichend kühlen. Er wäre leise genut und ein wenig kompakter.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte nen Pentium, 1,4V bei 4,2 GHz. Der Himalaya 2 hats auf 70°C gehalten. Denk dran, seitdem Intel anstelle des Lots WLP verwendet, musst du da etwas vorsichtiger mit sein.


----------



## wick3d1980 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Danke erneut für Eure Ratschläge!
Ich werde das QB One erst mal bestellen - GraKa soll eh erst im Herbst/Winter folgen. Als NT verwende ich vorerst (weiterhin) meine aktuelle PicoPSU und den Boxed Lüfter. Als nächstes das NT und dann werde ich mal schauen, was da an Platz ist und individuell entscheiden. Wie gesagt: Bei der CPU wird keine extreme Kühlleistung von Nöten sein.


----------



## Florianschmitt88 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Ich würde mir auch gerne auf Basis des Sharkoon QB One eine kleine Gaming Maschine basteln, bin mir aber wegen den Temperaturen und der Kühlung unsicher!

Folgendes System ist geplant:
Intel Core i7 4790K
ASRock H97M-ITX/ac
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 OC
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB
Transcend SSD370S 256GB
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1TB
Sharkoon Silentstorm SFX Gold 500W 

Ist das Netzteil überdimensioniert?

Und bei der Kühlung weiß ich wie gesagt nicht ob ich einen Top Blower oder AiO Wasserkühlung nehmen soll? Deeron was für Erfahrungen hast du denn gemacht? Du hast doch schon beides eingesetzt, oder? Was für CPU und GPU Temperaturen hast du denn?

 Würde mich über eure Hilfe und Erfahrung freuen...


----------



## Deeron (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Wenn eine Aio zum einsatz kommt ist die montage eines zweiten lüfters im deckel unmöglich. Weiterhin kann dann auch eine zweite 3,5" HDD nicht mehr verbaut werden. Von den Netzteilen von Sharkoon, auch die SFX-Modelle, Rate ich inzwischen ab. Meins wird extrem heiß und laut und wird daher übermorgen ausgetauscht. Die Aio war für mich in dem QB One die bessere Variante, da sie die Warme Luft direkt raus transportiert hat. Nur passen nicht wirklich viele da rein. Die einzige, die möglich war, war die Liqtech 120X. Die Nepton 120XL von Coolermaster passte nicht und 240mm-Modelle habe ich mir direkt gespaart. 
Bei der 3,5"HDD würd eich an deiner Stelle auch auf ein Modell mit 5.400RPM zurück greifen, da diese weniger Abwärme und geräusche erzeugen


----------



## Florianschmitt88 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Laut Sharkoon sollen ja 240mm  Modelle auch gehen... wäre schön wenn sie vllt. auch mal angeben würden was für welche, also vom Modell her! Müsste ja eine sein die inkl. Lüfter max. 5cm hat!

Ich brauche nur eine 3.5" und eine 2.5" Festplatte. Die müsste man ja beide über dem Netzteil platzieren können und dann hätte man noch für ein 80mm Lüfter Platz. Oder geht der dann wegen der Ligtech 120 nicht mehr rein?

Miz der Grafikkarte hast du keine Temperaturprobleme?


----------



## Deeron (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Die Grafikkarte lief Super. Hat ja eigene Lüftungsöffnungen. Wenn du möchtest, schaue ich heute nachmittag abend mal ob die liqtech 240 von enermax samt ssd und hdd ins das qb passt. Die liqtech 240 hatte ich bisher nicht probiert, weil die in meinem hauptrechner steck. Heute kommt da aber ne DIY-Wakü rein -> Liqtech 240 wird frei


----------



## Skeen29 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

So siehts bei mir aus. Habe jetzt jedoch 2 Lüfter um den Radiator rum.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/377710-shark-zone-c10.html


----------



## wick3d1980 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Interessant! Danke dafür! Sieht zwar alles recht eng aus, aber das ist bei den beiden Gehäusen ja klar. Hauptsache, es passt alles gut rein und das scheint ja der Fall zu sein.

Da hat Sharkoon IMO 2 richtig nette Gehäuse zu nem fairen Kurs am Start!

Ich werde wohl keine AiO-WaKü nehmen (für den i3 ohne OC übertrieben und meist ja auch nicht wirklich leise) und beim NT denke ich an das Cooler Master G550M. Denke, das sollte passen.


----------



## wick3d1980 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

@tollertoni: Ich habe heute bemerkt, dass in meinem Fall nicht nur die CPU-Kühler-Höhe, sondern auch die Breite zum Problem wird. Beim MB ist der Sockel recht nah am PCIe-Slot, so dass ich wohl kaum nen ordentlichen Kühler (Luft) finden werde... Ich tendiere nun (notgedrungen) doch zu einer WaKü - eigentlich auch ok, da der i3 früher oder später bestimmt auch mal was Stärkerem weichen wird...

Noch ne Frage zu Deinem System: Du hast noch nen 2. Lüfter dran??? Und das passt? Ansonsten soll ja auch ein 240er Radiator passen. Könntest Du das bestätigen?


----------



## Skeen29 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Ja ein 240er passt auch. Dann wird es aber recht eng und ein CD Laufwerk passt dann auch nicht mehr rein. 
Bei mir ist jetzt die Corsair H60 mit 2 120 mm Lüftern hinten verbaut.  Vorn ist noch der 120 mm Lüfter, der dazu war, gedrosselt verbaut. Muss heute Abend eine neue CPU einbauen, da versuche ich mal 1 - 2 Bilder zu machen.


----------



## wick3d1980 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Das wäre top! Danke im voraus!


----------



## Skeen29 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

So sieht es bei mir aus.


----------



## wick3d1980 (25. August 2015)

*Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Ok, vielen dank!

Mann, ganz schön eng! Vom platz her könnte ein 240er Radi mit 2 Lüftern passen wenn der LW-Rahmen entnommen wird, oder? Wobei - wirklich großartig Luft wird der nicht durchschaufeln können...

Hab das case (QB One) nun bestellt. Ich glaube, ich werde den boxed kühler erstmal durch einen ekl silvretta ersetzen und danach in Ruhe überlegen, ob 120er oder 240er wakü. 

Ich überlege übrigens, ein SFX-L netzteil zu nehmen - das dürfte in dem engen case ein großer Vorteil sein.

Edit: im übrigen war ich schon drauf und dran, das QBX zu nehmen. Auch ein sehr geniales, kompaktes Case, aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## Skeen29 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Ja der 240er geht schon rein. Aber eben ohne Laufwerk. Außer der machst ihn außen drauf. 
Bei mir blasen alle Lüfter nach außen. Damit bleibt die CPU beim Spielen oder auch unter Vollast bei ca. 65°C und die beiden Lüfter drehen mit 1400 U/min noch recht leise. Ich empfehle Dir den Alpenföhn WingBoost 2. Die haben ein Y-Kabel. Damit kannst Du 2 Lüfter über einen 4-Pin am Mainboard gleichzeitig regeln. 
Ein SFX Netzteil würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen. Die sind zu Laut. Das CS550M ist super leise und passt ja ohne Probleme rein.


----------



## wick3d1980 (25. August 2015)

*Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Schau dir mal die sfx-L NTs an! Gibt nur 3, eines schaltet sogar den lüfter aus wenn's die temps zulassen. 

Sharkoon Silentstorm SFX Gold 500W SFX12V-L Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Noch ne frage: würde es der platz zur seitenwand zulassen, eine triple-slot graka unterzubringen? Die r9 390(x) msi gaming würde zb "2 1/2" slots brauchen.


----------



## Skeen29 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Ja das SFX würde sicher auch gehen. Bin aber auch kein PCGH Netzteilguru wie manch andere hier .
Eine 3 Slot Karte wird nicht passen. Das ist zu eng. Hier auch noch ein Link mit mehr Bildern wenn Du es noch nicht gesehen hast. Da war er noch ein bisschen anders ausgestattet.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/377710-shark-zone-c10.html


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Die SFX-NTs sind nicht wirklich leise. Mit ATX ist man technisch eigentlich besser bedient.


----------



## Skeen29 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Ja das denke ich auch.


----------



## wick3d1980 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Auf Grund der Tatsache, dass eine 3-Slot-GraKa wohl nicht in QB One passen wird habe ich mir nun übrigens nochmal das Cougar QBX dazubestellt. 

Cougar QBX, Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das scheint neben dem 2. Slot noch ein wenig Luft zu haben, so dass dort eine 3-Slot-GraKa passen könnte (muss eigentlich, da vor bzw unter die GraKa noch 2 120er Lüfter gebaut werden könnten). Ähnlich kompakt, optisch finde ich es etwas ansprechender, allerdings etwas teurer und es nimmt zwar einen 240er Radi auf, allerdings nur mit einem Lüfter bestückt.

Ich schaue ir beide Gehäuse einfach mal in Ruhe an und werden dann mal gucken, welches der beiden ich nehme. Die Möglichkeit, eine 3-Slot-GK zu verwenden würde mir später natürlich deutlich mehr Freiheit bei der Auswahl geben. Ich werde dann auch erstmal nur Board samt RAM, CPU, Silvretta und Pico-PSU verbauen und schauen, ob ich nicht doch ein ATX-NT unterbekommen würde. Hätte schon was - Ihr meint, die wären leiser und preislich wäre ATX natürlich attraktiver. 

In den kommenden Tagen berichte ich mal!


----------



## Skeen29 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Bin schon gespannt. Mach bitte auch paar Bilder.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Müsste ins QBX nicht sogar ein Morpheus mit zwei 120mm (nötigenfalls Slim) passen?
Wäre nett, wenn du mal die Höhe genau ausmessen könntest


----------



## wick3d1980 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Klar, Fotos kann ich gerne machen! 

Morpheus? Habe gerade mal GH durchstöbert: Third-Party-VGA-Kühler, richtig? Keine Ahnung, ob das Teil passen würde. Kenne mich damit zu wenig aus. 

Aber ich werde mein Board mal in beide Gaheäuse einsetzen und den Abstand vom PCIe-Slot zum Gehäuse messen. Beim QB One dürften wir das Ergebnis (=wenig Platz) ja bereits kennen, beim QBX wird's interessant, weil ich meine, dass man auf den Bilder recht gut sehen kann, dass neben dem 2. Slot noch relativ viel Platz zu sein scheint...

Bin gespannt! Ich bin am Do. wieder zu Hause und habe am Fr. frei - bis dahin sollte eigentlich alles geliefert worden sein.  

Gibt's noch weitere Abstände die ich (insb. beim QBX) messen soll???


----------



## wick3d1980 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Hi! 
Wollte nur mal kurz ne zwischennachricht geben: gestern und heute keine zeit - morgen gibts fotos und 'n paar infos!


----------



## wick3d1980 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

So, nun bin ich heute Abend doch mal (kurz) dazu gekommen, mir beide Gehäuse anzusehen, den Silvretta zu verbauen und die Hardware ins neue Case zu setzen... Mein Favorit war das QBX - das habe ich mir zuerst genauer angesehen um das QB One ggf. gar nicht erst großartig anfassen zu müssen (würde ich dann ja zurücksenden).

Zuerst habe ich mal gemessen, wie viel Platz die GraKa im QBX hat. Gemessen habe ich von Mainboard-Aufnahme am Slot-Blech (lässt sich dank Normung ja ganz gut als Messpunkt nehmen). Von dort (Mitte Loch) bis zum Seitenteil sind's exakt 6cm. Das QB One bietet - an der selben Stelle gemessen, nur 4cm. Ich habe nun leider keine GraKa erst Recht keine 3-Slot GraKa hier, aber ich denke, eine 3-Slot GraKa müsste von der Breite her reinpassen.

Ansonsten gefiel mir das QBX One sehr gut! Super durchdacht, ordentlich verarbeitet und es passt eigentlich alles rein, was man sich wünschen kann - abgesehen von einem Tower-Kühler, dafür gehen mehr Lüfter ins Case. Das Case ist zum Teil aus Plastik, welches sich aber recht hochwertig anfühlt. Trotzdem sind die Seitenteile etwas wabbelig.

Ich habe mich recht zügig für's QBX entschieden - das komplette Konzept hats mir irgendwie angetan. Preislich etwas teurer, dazu z.T. "nur" Kunststoff, aber das Interieur ist einfach noch ausgeklügelter als beim QB One (und die Möglichkeit der 3-Slot-GK wäre mir für später einfach wichtig).

Aber Achtung!!! Es gibt eine Sache, die mich extrem stört, die ich aber dennoch in Kauf nehme! Die im Netz genannten Maße (nicht mal die auf dem Karton!!!) stimmen nicht! Der Rechner soll in einem Ikea-Beistelltisch stehen. Hohe des Fachs: knappe 29cm. Aber: Das QBX passt nicht rein - 2mm zu hoch! Die Verwunderung war groß. Case genauer angesehen und man kann das obere Kunststoffteil nach hinten ziehen - und durch das Entfernen zweier etwas versteckter Schrauben abnehmen. Ohne das Platik-Top passt's rein - die Front ist etwas im Weg, aber ich hätte es eh etwas rausgucken lassen. Auf den Fotos sieht man mehr.

Übrigens: Die auffindbaren Maßen sind die Maße des Metallkäfigs (des eigentlichen Gehäuses) ohne die Kunststoffteile - ich würde es sinnvoller finden, wenn überall L/B/H über alles angegeben werden würden. Nun gut - der Deckel liegt nun im Karton und wenn ich das Case mal umstelen will setze ich ihn einfach wieder drauf.

Hier nun noch ein paar Bilder - das Case ist mit meiner Hardware (Pico-PSU, mSATA SSD) natürlich noch extrem leer. 2 Arcitc F12 habe ich noch rumliegen - ich hatte heute keine Zeit/Lust mehr, die noch einzubauen... 

[img=http://abload.de/thumb/img_3105fysqx.jpg]
[img=http://abload.de/thumb/img_31068hson.jpg]
[img=http://abload.de/thumb/img_3107qosz1.jpg]
[img=http://abload.de/thumb/img_3108j5sct.jpg]
[img=http://abload.de/thumb/img_3109v0sna.jpg]
[img=http://abload.de/thumb/img_31101psqf.jpg]


----------



## Skeen29 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Danke für deine Antwort und die Bilder. Kannst du vielleicht das QBX und das One mal nebeneinander fotografieren? Wie ist es bei dem QBX mit dem CD Laufwerk? Geht da ein normales Slim Laufwerk rein oder eins ohne Schubfach?


----------



## wick3d1980 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Das One ist leider schon in der Packstation... Es muss ein Slot-In-LW rein, welches vom verschiebbaren Deckel abgedeckt wird (die Disc wird nach oben hin ausgeworfen). Auch einer der Teile die ich vom Konzept her sehr cool finde.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Danke für deine Rückmeldung!
Der Kühler scheint ja auch gut reinzupassen 

Das mit den Abmaßen ist aber schon sehr bitter...
Auf der Produktseite bei Cougar wird das Case allerdings mit 291 mm Höhe beziffert.


----------



## wick3d1980 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Ach ja, der Kühler...  Zum PCIe-Slot ist etwas Luft, aber nicht viel. Sollte das ZU eng werden, dann müsste ich mir wohl wirklich eine WaKü für den i3 holen (Kanonen, Spatzen und so...).

Tatsache! Dort habe ich leider nicht nachgeguckt. Wobei: Dann hätte ich es nicht bestellt!  Jetzt, wo ich es hier und mich dank der abnehmbaren Platte für's QBX entschieden habe, bin ich trotz der unterschiedlichen Angaben recht glücklich. Optisch sieht es irgendwie nicht nach einem Rechner aus (dem One erkennt man das schon eher an) und wenn man sich dann vorstellt, welche Hardware da drin stecken könnte - sehr cooles Case! 

Vielleicht sollte man hier im Forum mal irgendwo anregen, dass jemand (der das 1. kann und 2. interessantere Hardware hat als ich) mal einen Vergleichstest der beiden Gehäuse macht???

PS: Übrigens! Im QBX war im Heck ein 92mm Fan verbaut - an Sys-Fan angeschlossen ist das Ding (zusammen mit dem Silvretta) nicht zu hören! Das hatte ich bislang bei kaum einem vorab installierten Lüfter (und das waren idR 120er).


----------



## Skeen29 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Das wäre vielleicht auch noch was für Dich. 
::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions :::


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

In der Höhe sind doch nur knapp 29cm möglich. Warum dann ein M1 mit 39,4cm Höhe?


----------



## Skeen29 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Sorry darauf hatte ich nicht geachtet.


----------



## wick3d1980 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Sharkoon QB One / Shark Zone C10: CPU-Lüfter-Abmessungen außer der Höhe?*

Das kenne ich - gefällt! Aber (wie erwähnt) zu hoch. Bei meinen Voraussetzungen ist die Auswahl an Gehäusen am Ende extrem gering... [emoji4]


----------

